# Lightroom not printing A3 on Canon Pro 100



## Bob Gibson (May 6, 2018)

I use a iMac and have the latest software and drivers installed.
When I try to print A3 size from the Print Module to my Pro 100 it only prints an A4 sized portion of the A3.
If I send the print to PDF and view in Preview it show the same A4 sized portion of the A3 print.

I can print A3s correctly if I use the Canon Print Studio Pro Plugin so the problem appears to be within Lightroom.

I need to print A3 via the Print Module because Print Studio Pro does not allow for free form collage layouts


----------



## clee01l (May 7, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.
A3 is 297 x 420 mm (11.7 x 16.5 in). I want to make sure that you are definitely using metric paper the follows the EU standards.   There is a paper that Canon calls "A3+" that is 329 x 483 mm (13 x 19 in). For A3+, you need to first  define the paper in the Page Setup   for "Default Paper Size". In the Print Module.  If you are really using the European A3 paper, then you need to select that in  Page Setup   for "Default Paper Size".  The Prime Module will then display the white area in the paper size selected.  You can verify this showing the guides in the Print Module.


----------



## Bob Gibson (May 7, 2018)

Thanks for the prompt response Cletus.
I am in the process of restoring my iMac after upgrading the HD to SSD so wont have access to LR for a few more hours.
I choose paper size A3 from page setup. My paper is Ilford Galerie A3 297 X 420mm. 
In the main pane in Print Module with rulers "on" I can confirm the photo size is correct.
Regards
Bob


----------



## happycranker (May 8, 2018)

When you go to the Canon print driver, does the required size appear there, this should get the data from LR and provide the correct size and orientation?


----------



## clee01l (May 8, 2018)

In the LR print module, Click on {Printer}. In the dialog that pops up click on the dropDownListBox labeled  "Presets" and choose "Show Presets..." 
One of the listed presets should show in the "Paper handling" section a field "Destination Paper Size:" with the dimensions of your A3 paper.  It is this preset that you need to be using .


----------



## Bob Gibson (May 8, 2018)

happycranker said:


> When you go to the Canon print driver, does the required size appear there, this should get the data from LR and provide the correct size and orientation?


Hi HappyCranker :- Yes the Canon print Driver shows A3 as selected


----------



## Bob Gibson (May 8, 2018)

clee01l said:


> In the LR print module, Click on {Printer}. In the dialog that pops up click on the dropDownListBox labeled  "Presets" and choose "Show Presets..."
> One of the listed presets should show in the "Paper handling" section a field "Destination Paper Size:" with the dimensions of your A3 paper.  It is this preset that you need to be using .


Hi again Cletus yes under Paper Handling is shows Destination Paper size "Scale to fit: A3


----------



## clee01l (May 8, 2018)

Bob Gibson said:


> Hi again Cletus yes under Paper Handling is shows Destination Paper size "Scale to fit: A3


These are the settings that I use to get A3+ printed correctly on my Canon Pixma Pro 100.  Except in my case it reads "Destination Paper Size  Document Paper 13X19 which is a Custom Size that I defined in Page Setup.   In Page Setup, when you select A3, does it show  a paper dimension like this?


----------



## Bob Gibson (May 9, 2018)

Hi Cletus yes mine is basically the same except A3 and  279mmX420mm..

I've reread my original post and I realise I could have been a bit more specific so I will re ask the question


----------

